# Amtech missing instructions



## pfzlsk (Jul 11, 2012)

So I picked up an He111H-22 at a swap meet that was missing instructions but was too good a deal to pass up. When got home, I went to the Revell website and downloaded them in no time. Now I've scored a great twofer on eBay -- Amtech's Hs123 and P40E in 1/48 -- both missing instructions. But I've come up dry on my web search. Can anyone help me out?

Cheers

Peter


----------

